# Employee Housing at Stratton



## billski (Nov 5, 2010)

"On-mountain employee housing and Dostal’s employee housing are available  for a limited number of full-time seasonal employees only. Dostal’s is  situated about 20 minutes from Stratton Mountain Resort in a remote area  at Magic Mountain. ...

Dostal’s consists of three separate buildings (Main, Annex & House)  all located in very close proximity to one another, and is dormitory  style living. Most rooms occupy 2-4 residents with its own bathroom, and  limited storage space. Each Dostal’s building has it own communal  kitchen and common area with a television. The main building has a  laundry room (pay per wash, washers & dryers), pool tables, ping  pong, vending machines, arcade games & a large common area with a  big screen television.
...
Rent is $100 a week 
...
DOSTAL’S BUS SCHEDULE 
*1st TRIP (weekends and holidays only)* 
 5:20 am    Bus arrives at Dostal’s 
 5:30 am    Bus departs Dostal’s bound for Stratton Mountain Resort 
*2nd TRIP * 
 6:20 am    Bus arrives at Dostal’s 
 6:30 am    Bus departs Dostal’s bound for Stratton Mountain Resort 
*3rd TRIP* 
 7:20 am    Bus arrives at Dostal’s 
 7:30 am    Bus departs Dostal’s bound for Stratton Mountain Resort 
*4th TRIP     -  WEEK DAYS ONLY* 
 9:50 am    Bus arrives at Dostal’s 
 10:00 am    Bus departs Dostal’s bound for Stratton Mountain Resort 
*RETURN TRIPS - EVERY DAY* 
 3:30 pm    Bus departs Lot 1 bound for Dostal’s  
 5:30 pm    Bus departs Lot 1 bound for Dostal’s  
 10:00 pm      Bus departs from ISM bound for Dostal’s (employees that have night jobs only) 

 Shopping trips are provided twice a week at the cost of $5 per resident,  shopping trips run on Tuesday and Friday evenings at 6:30pm. "

http://www.stratton.com/jobs/employee_housing.htm







Holy schmoly.  Those reviews make me wanna run far and fast awaaaaaay!


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 5, 2010)

Employee housing is terrible everywhere. 

You occasionally hear of Alta having good stuff, but its just as terrible you just happen to get country club powder every once and a while when they close the canyon, so they put up with it.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 5, 2010)

And here are some more enticing reviews:  http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-359591-dostals_resort_lodge-i

So sad.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> You occasionally hear of Alta having good stuff,



i don't know... i'm watching Snow Men on Discovery and they just said the employee housing is in a known avalanche zone :blink:


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 6, 2010)

You realize they need to jazz it up for TV right. The entire base village of Jackson Hole is as well. I dont think anyone is that scared.


----------



## neil (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually went riding with the guy who runs the Stratton housing last season. Really cool guy. Showed me literally everything at Stratton...was a great day!


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anybody else notice the little part at the end saying "in a remote area at Magic Mountain"? Idk what the deal is here, but does not make Magic look good, even if Magic is not involved with it in the slightest bit.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 6, 2010)

When Trudy Dostal sold the Inn it was in pretty good shape. A guy from Boston bought it and ran it into the ground in a couple of years. His on site manager was a boxer who knew absolutely nothing about running an inn or dealing with customers. It went bankrupt and was closed for a year before the current owner bought it. He's done quite a bit fixing it up but still has a bit to go.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> When Trudy Dostal sold the Inn it was in pretty good shape. A guy from Boston bought it and ran it into the ground in a couple of years. His on site manager was a boxer who knew absolutely nothing about running an inn or dealing with customers. It went bankrupt and was closed for a year before the current owner bought it. He's done quite a bit fixing it up but still has a bit to go.



In that case, I would rename the place so those reviews don't apply...


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2010)

millerm277 said:


> In that case, I would rename the place so those reviews don't apply...



You might want to post a review noting as much.  The travel sites specifically ask people to comment when places change hands.

It's not even clear to me if they take in any "outsiders."  I think not.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2010)

sull1102 said:


> Anybody else notice the little part at the end saying "in a remote area at Magic Mountain"? Idk what the deal is here, but does not make Magic look good, even if Magic is not involved with it in the slightest bit.



I saw that and just shrugged it off.  It's buried on a section about employment, probably one of the last places a Stratton customer would be looking.  I'm a bit surprised they don't at least password protect those pages.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 6, 2010)

millerm277 said:


> In that case, I would rename the place so those reviews don't apply...



The Dostal signs have been removed and the inn remains nameless. It has a sign that says "Stratton Employee Housing". People still call it Dostal's to identify the location. It's not open to the public.


----------



## marcski (Nov 6, 2010)

Back in the 70's as sorcerer mentioned, Dostal's was a topnotch ski resort lodge.  Upscale, with a bar scene and restaurant. We used to stay there when my dad first started my brother and I skiing.  It is ashame what happened to the place but with Magic's stint on NELSAP and the years since of hanging on by a thread and Trudy selling, it's not that surprising what happened to the place.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 7, 2010)

While we would much rather have Dostal's the way it was, Tim who owns Timberside has put quite a bit of money in the place and it is no longer the eyesore it was 2 years ago.  

Hopefully at some point it can return to serving Magic directly.


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone here even stayed in Employee housing for Stratton?


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

sull1102 said:


> Anybody else notice the little part at the end saying "in a remote area at Magic Mountain"? Idk what the deal is here, but does not make Magic look good, even if Magic is not involved with it in the slightest bit.



what would make magic look good is if their lifts ran properly. Dostals has nothing to do with Magic in anyway, besides being on the same road.


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Nov 26, 2010)

billski said:


> I saw that and just shrugged it off.  It's buried on a section about employment, probably one of the last places a Stratton customer would be looking.  I'm a bit surprised they don't at least password protect those pages.



There is no need to password protect the pages as they are there to inform prospective employees.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 28, 2010)

VTsnowboarder said:


> what would make magic look good is if their lifts ran properly. Dostals has nothing to do with Magic in anyway, besides being on the same road.



I don't know what you mean by "what would make magic look good is if their lifts ran properly". I've been skiing there for 40 years and have had only 2 problems with a lift. In the most recent, the previous owners had used the wrong sized cotter pin to hold the chair on the cable and a chair slipped backwards. That crew is gone. Magic tends to slow or stop the lift whenever someone falls which some people take as a problem.


----------



## marcski (Nov 28, 2010)

Magic rocks!!


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 28, 2010)

VTsnowboarder said:


> There is no need to password protect the pages as they are there to inform prospective employees.



Mabey prospective employees should "pitch-in and skin  Magic so they would't have to bitch about lifts that have nothing to do w/ stratton:dunce:...


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Dec 1, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> Mabey prospective employees should "pitch-in and skin  Magic so they would't have to bitch about lifts that have nothing to do w/ stratton:dunce:...



Engwish?


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Dec 1, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> You realize they need to jazz it up for TV right. The entire base village of Jackson Hole is as well. I dont think anyone is that scared.



I hope they repeat those shows, I missed them when they were on. I'm sure they dramatize them like they do with other shows like Ice Road Truckers, Deadliest Catch, etc. Still, those are dangerous, stressful jobs.

The fact that people aren't scared of avalanches when skiing inbounds in LCC is really a testament as to how well those avi control crews know their shit. 

I would think that highway 210 must give these people nightmares. When they open it after a storm, there's a mad rush of vehicles up that canyon. All it takes is one accident to bring traffic to a halt. With steep north and south facing slopes on either side of the road, a big slide  while 210 is gridlocked could have some real nasty potential. 

I don't know of any other place that has that much traffic funneling through such a narrow, avalanche prone canyon.


----------



## skisox34 (Dec 1, 2010)

Magic lifts don't break down anymore than any other resort.  When i worked at killy we had to run a lift on evac motor 3 or 4 times a year.  magic only had to do that once last year!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 2, 2010)

skisox34 said:


> Magic lifts don't break down anymore than any other resort.  When i worked at killy we had to run a lift on evac motor 3 or 4 times a year.  magic only had to do that once last year!



FYI the chair was never evaced or run on backup power last season.  It had one 20 minute down period and the mtn stayed open 1 hr longer that day to comensate.


----------



## neil (Dec 2, 2010)

orangegondola said:


> It had one 20 minute down period and *the mtn stayed open 1 hr longer that day to comensate*.



One of the reasons why Magic is awesome. Can't see many other places doing that.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2010)

neil said:


> One of the reasons why Magic is awesome. Can't see many other places doing that.



Magic is also 1 of the few that recognizes DST and extends their operations for more fun in the sun spring skiiing!


----------



## neil (Dec 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Magic is also 1 of the few that recognizes DST and extends their operations for more fun in the sun spring skiiing!



Yeah I took advantage of that last season. It's such a good idea, I don't know why more mountains don't do it.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2010)

neil said:


> Yeah I took advantage of that last season. It's such a good idea, I don't know why more mountains don't do it.



because other mountains SUCK!  :smash:


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 2, 2010)

VTsnowboarder said:


> Engwish?



ok VTsnowboarder, I see you are new here so I will give you a little education...:roll: I ment to put pitch-in and skin in quotations like so "pitch-in and skin". If you spend some time here in AZ land you will notice it's a fairly rugged bunch. Skinning is the way skiers earn there turns by stapping "skins" to the bottom of there skis to climb up the hill. Hence "pitch-in & skin". Anyway since you are a snowboarder I shoulda said get some snowshoes.   :grin:       

   Another thing you might notice is that many AZers are smitten on Magic Mtn myself included. I would have never thought an area w/ one running lift would be so enjoyable had I not heard all the talk here on AZ. So please excuse me, if in my defense of Magic my words seem harsh.:blink:

Magic Rocks:flag:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 3, 2010)

This is old news.....Dostals has been housing Stratton employees for years. When you own an inn you need revenue, preferably from paying guests,  and Magic wasn't providing it. This thread is based on a new pic of an old story.


----------



## Sorcerer (Dec 3, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> This is old news.....Dostals has been housing Stratton employees for years. When you own an inn you need revenue, preferably from paying guests,  and Magic wasn't providing it. This thread is based on a new pic of an old story.




You are not quite right, unless you mean years is 2 going on 3 that Dostal's has been housing Stratton employees. Or, Dostal's thrived under Trudy Dostal, winter and summer, even during the years Magic was closed. Unfortunately Trudy got up in years and sold to a fellow from Boston who had his boxing friend run it into the ground. They brought in an undesirable element to say the least. So, yes it helps to have the mountain bring in guests but that's not the only reason that Dostal's is no longer Dostal's..


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Dec 4, 2010)

and why the loose moose is no longer loose.


----------



## Sorcerer (Dec 4, 2010)

VTsnowboarder said:


> and why the loose moose is no longer loose.



The Loose Mouse was the pub at the Inn at Magic which was bought out and renamed The Vermont Lodge. I was there this evening and there was a nice crowd. Am I missing something?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> The Loose Mouse was the pub at the Inn at Magic which was bought out and renamed The Vermont Lodge. I was there this evening and there was a nice crowd. Am I missing something?



I don't think you are missing anything. Looks to me like someone is just looking for reasons  to not like the mountain.


----------



## VTsnowboarder (Dec 6, 2010)

jumping to conclusions. and that was a very wiki description of said loose moose. I have no ill harm towards the precious and god like mountain..."magic".  you're thinking too hard. enjoy the snow


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2010)

VTsnowboarder said:


> precious and god like mountain..."magic".



That's more like it:wink:


----------

